

Fly Or Die: Microsoft Xbox One - kirtijthorat
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/29/fly-or-die-microsoft-xbox-one/

======
mikestew
Their advice is to hold off on buying. I wish I had. Call of Duty Ghosts was a
huge disappointment, Battlefield 4 crashed so often it wasn't worth playing,
and the rest of the launch titles were pretty "meh" to me. Until BF4 got
patched, I had a $500 Blu-Ray player (which is nice, as I had not previously
had Blu-Ray. Bit pricey for just a player, though).

Kinect voice command is unreliable enough to be a last resort. The party
system, that has worked fine for going on ten years, works poorly enough now
that I'd call it broken.

I'd go on, but suffice it to say that I'm a bit disappointed and would
recommend holding off until MSFT works the kinks out and lowers the price.

~~~
btgeekboy
I was given one out of the blue this year for Christmas. I've had fun with
Forza, and as silly as it seems, Just Dance is actually pretty fun. (The
novelty will wear off soon, I'm sure.) The latter isn't exclusive, so it
certainly doesn't warrant a new console, but I'm actually quite impressed with
Kinect.

I will admit, though, the PS3 it replaced was probably the better media center
at this point - Netflix, etc didn't require a $60/year Xbox gold sub, we had a
standard remote for Blu-Ray and media functions, and in addition to needing a
tablet/phone to start DLNA playback, it stutters unwatchably. Meanwhile, we
have MythTV for all the TV stuff, so that HDMI input is somewhat useless.

------
mentos
Though I am an avid gamer, I'm actually more excited for Xbox One to be a
media center in my living room than a gaming console.

I really like the fact that they have an HDMI-In so that you can plug your
cable box into your Xbox and be able to watch TV without having to switch
inputs. Sounds simple but it goes along way in making your content that much
more seamless so you can switch between web browsing/games/TV on a whim. Its
something that the logitech Revue got right two years ago but unfortunately
turned out to be the only thing they got right.

The living room is the next frontier and to me it seems like Microsoft is
currently in the best position to conquer it. I was hoping the next iteration
of Apple TV would have dropped on the world but the more time passes the more
I fear that whatever blue prints Steve left behind that "cracked the TV code"
are becoming dated.

------
lelandbatey
Heh, I'm only now taking the time to buy last generation (Xbox 360 and PS3)
now that they're so cheap on Craigslist (sub-$110).

If I want cutting edge features I use a computer, if I want the content
library I use a console.

~~~
nightski
In this case you'd probably be better off with a computer.

~~~
batiudrami
It depends, both consoles had some great exclusives over their 7ish year
lives, and they can almost all be had for $15-$20 a pop. At the same time, PC
game specs have been held up by a lengthy cosole generation to the point where
it's pretty likely that your current machine can play anything you throw at
it.

